# Wazine 17 wormer dosage



## redgryphon (Sep 10, 2006)

Could someone please tell me the dosage for this stuff? It's the only kind I can get, and it doesn't have the dosage for pigeons (or anything smaller than a chicken) on the label. I need to dose three birds, one of which is in really dire straights.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Instructions from Foy's Pigeon Supply


Works very well for the control of Roundworms. As a treatment, use 2 tablespoons to a gallon for 2 days, repeat in 10-12 days. As a preventative, use 1 1/2 teaspoons to a gallon for 1 day each month. Cut dosage in half when using the 34% Wazine.


----------

